# ACA Whitewater Instructor Training & Certification



## bebob (May 4, 2006)

Kent Ford and I are offering an 
ACA Whitewater Instructor Training & Certification Course 
in Glenwood Springs, CO on October 4-8, 2006 

For more details visit: 

http://www.goldmedalconnections.com/IDW06.htm 

or contact me with questions at: [email protected] 

Cheers, 

Bob Campbell


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Sheesh, Kent is still messing with those butt boats!


----------

